# Technical Sergeant Jeffrey Bray, CCT,



## CDG (Jan 12, 2017)

The USAF announced the passing of TSgt Jeffrey Bray on Tuesday, January 10.  TSgt Bray was awarded a Silver Star for his actions in Operation Gothic Serpent, the operation that Black Hawk Down was based on.

RIP, Warrior.  Thank you for your service and your sacrifice.  Until Valhalla.

Battle of Mogadishu hero passes, leaves behind legacy > U.S. Air Force > Article Display


----------



## Grunt (Jan 12, 2017)

Rest In Peace, Warrior and thank you for your service and sacrifice.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 12, 2017)

Stolen from us at 49. RIP Warrior.


----------



## AWP (Jan 12, 2017)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Johca (Jan 12, 2017)

RIP


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 12, 2017)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Warrior.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 12, 2017)

Rest in Peace


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 12, 2017)

RIP.


----------



## Dame (Jan 12, 2017)

Rest in peace.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 12, 2017)

Taken awhile for this to set in.
The guy was incredible, but 49 is too fucking young ( he earned the Silver Star at age  26 ).


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 12, 2017)

What an animal. 15 meters... what's closer than Danger close? RIP Sgt


----------



## Gunz (Jan 13, 2017)

DasBoot said:


> What an animal. 15 meters... what's closer than Danger close? RIP Sgt



Another day of living if you're lucky, suicide if you're not. An animal indeed.


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 13, 2017)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 15, 2017)

Godspeed.


----------

